
IPhone 3D Texture Mapped City: Paris [video] - kirubakaran
http://digitalurban.blogspot.com/2009/08/iphone-3d-texture-mapped-city-paris.html
======
uuilly
Amazing and frustrating how much better 3d is on the iPhone than the web.

~~~
al_james
Yes amazing! Why on earth can't we do that level of graphics on the desktop
web yet.... Its crazy.

~~~
sp332
Am I missing something? Sure there's more data, but the 3D tech looks exactly
the same as Google Earth. Just export the data as .lkml, import into Earth and
you've got it on your desktop.

~~~
uuilly
Desktop isn't the problem. It's the browser that's the issue.

